# Honeycomb/ics App Carousel



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, so the one feature I am the most envious of from Honeycomb and ICS is the App Carousel. The ability to look at all your running apps in such a beautiful visual fashion appeals to me more than just a list of icons (what we currently have). I have been scouring the internet for months looking for a port, first for my phone (Droid X), now for my Touchpad. No luck so far. Having looked under pretty much every rock there is I'm coming to the conclusion that I'll just have to wait for ICS to get this feature, but I figured I'd reach out to the community.

What I'm looking for is a visually appealing app switcher. More than just a bunch of icons, because there are a ton of apps in the market, from TaskOS to TaskSwitcher to Perfect Task Switcher to whatever that do that. I want the screenshots, whether they're displayed Honeycomb style, WebOS style (card-like) or OSX style (I'm referring to the now-defunct Itching Thumb app, which doesn't seem to work on Gingerbread devices). Anyone who knows of an app or a rom or anything, preferably for the Touchpad but if it'll work on my Droid X I'll take that too.


----------

